# Cymbalta 60mg



## 22306 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello to my fellow suffereres of depression with IBS. Just got back from my doctor and he gave me CYMBALTA 60MG once a day. Has anyone been on this med he says that it is a new med that helps two ways and is time released. It is not an SSRI type of med (I did horribly on SSRI's Ibs was off the chart!) I need help but hopefully without major side effects. Has anyone been using this med and how do you like it??


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I am on Cymbalta 60mg once a day and have been on it for over a year now. I like this medication, as it targets pain also. I don't remember much in the way of side effects. No weight gain, I did have a little nausea, but that went away. I don't really remember anything adverse at all. Hope it works for you. I wouldn't be without it, I can tell you that!


----------



## Schnukie (Oct 3, 2003)

rmanI have been on paxil since last September. It was given to me for P.M.S. symptems. I had no adverse effects on this. I have noticed that my stress "flare ups" are gone. I have had lots of stressfull things happen to me lately. My UC is at it's worst. I had a bad car accident where I have charges against me and had to pay $8,000 to fix my jeep out of pocket (ins. won't cover untill I am obsolved of charges). I lost my job and have no income yet due to ilnness I can't work. With all these things and more, I smile every day and feel happy. Stress is not my ruling factor anymore. I really think a new outlook and these pills are the reason I don't stress so easily.


----------



## 22306 (Apr 14, 2006)

Could it be true that there is a med that accutually works as described without any major side effects?!! I have had a horrible year my dad died and left my mother pennyless with thousands in credit card bills What was he thinking just paying the minimum. I have to help my mother set up a new life and figure out how she can stay living in her home not that our wonderfull social security system took dads check away! What a horrible way to treat our seniors when they need it most (Btw I'm not that far away from SS and I don't see any way to live in my home because the wifes check does not cover it all!) Of course my siblings are worthless







every excuse in the book not to help and because I have an tummy ach (IBS-D) and do not work then I should do it all. I need to change my phone number or move but I love my mother and will help her as much as possible. Hope the new meds cymbalta will help drag my ass out of the toilet I have not started it yet slowly stopping my other useless meds first. Your responses are most helpfull and I wish you well. Thanks a bunch.


----------

